# Purchase Time



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been using my Dads tractors up until now - Farmall 460 gas, 560 diesel with loader, and IH 1086

Time to get my own tractor and trying to decide between these 3.

It would be used for small square baling, cutting, seeding, and possibly planting in the years to come. The 1086 is our "big" tractor so its used for round baling and field cultivating.

What do you think? 1, 2, or 3?

#1 http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/grd/4938180076.html

"International 706 tractor, excellent condition, all sheet metal is excellent, all gauges work. Also has a set of duals and an enclosed glass cab with mirrors included in price. About 6800 hours, $6,200"

#2 http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4986954189.html

"farmall 706. I bought it a few years ago to do food plots. It has been on a friends farm for the past two years doing regular farm things like raking hay, hauling chopper boxes, moving hay racks. It has a few dents in the tin and a few blemishes in the paint. It has roughly 4600 hrs on it . It also has a German diesel very good motor. I'm asking $6500 or best offer"

#3 http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4977668050.html

"756, rebuilt motor, rebuilt injectors, new clutch, new t/a, new tie rod ends, runs and drives like new, good tires, $9,250 best offer" - I think around 6000 hours

I like #1 because of the price and it comes with duals. # 2 has pretty low hours and price is OK. #3 price is high but better gear selection and with the work done sounds like it should be ready to go for several years to come.

There is also an 806 and 826 that look OK I might consider.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I really wanted to choose the 756. It's a lot easier to buy a set of duals than it is to buy a rebuilt motor and new TA (plus the other new stuff). But then I looked at the pictures. That first 706 is sweet. So now I don't know. Which is more important to you, eye appeal or the gear choices?


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not too concerned with a shiny paint job as long as the metal is in good condition which they all seem to be.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I wish my tractor had more gears. What is selection on 706 v 756


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I was under the impression that the 756 had a better gear selection (4 gears, hi/lo +ta= 16 forward gears), but tractordata shows that configuration on the 706 as well.

If it is a '64 706 it would be the 282 American diesel. The 756 would be the 310 german diesel. The 310 replaced the 282 in 1966 I believe.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I think someone mentioned before that the 756 would shift better even though the total number of gears is the same.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

706 and 756 have the same gear pattern. DD/TA, 1-2-3-4, H-L-R. The 56s and newer have a better H-L-R mechanism. One thing about 706s. My dad had a gas 706 many years ago and that engine was a pile of junk. Good power but horrible durability. I have read the German diesels are expensive to repair, but they are a good engine.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

#1 is a 1964 so its a 282 diesel

#2 says its the german diesel

#3 is definitely the 310 german diesel.

I think I'm going to go after the 756 and look for duals to pick up separate. In the long run I think that will be the best option. I think an 826 is somewhat close to the 756 location wise, might stop and take a look at that as well.

Any opinions on an 826?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Depends on what you wanna pay. We've always stayed away from the 06's cause of their age and the later series are much improved


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I hate to say this....but I will. for $9250 you could have a decent JD 4020 or 3020. Wrong color for you but you should at least drive one a little and compare.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats an excellent point barnrope. I was just looking and saw a decent looking 4020 for $9,xxx. Definitely won't be paying $9250 for the 756 like he is asking. He had it listed last fall for 9000 and obviously didn't sell it. I can get a 706 with the same 310 diesel for close to $6,000 (which still might be high?). So unless he is willing to come down on price he can keep it.

I need to remind myself that I'm upgrading from a farmall 560 - and the only reason is that I would like just a little more power and reliability. Any newer series tractor will feel like luxury to me I'm sure.

The problem I have with most 3020s and 4020s is that people think they have some kind of diamond in the rough. They have a worn out tractor with 10,000 hours and still want $10,000 because its a JD 30/4020.

But if I can find one with reasonable hours and price, I have no problem with JD. I know someone just posted about a good deal they got on a 3020. Maybe I'll stumble across one too.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

One never stumbles across a diamond in the ruff they are found with lots of research and due diligence with a large helping of patience with an smattering of good luck.....Good luck on your search


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

#1 is the 282 ( can tell by the fuel filters ) and #3 is the German 310 ( oil filter is horizontal ). Some people don't like the 282, but they seem ok to me. Just have to run the glow plugs to start them no matter the temperature. The only thing that will change is the duration you hold the button. With good batteries and cables they will start well as long as they are not whipped. I have a 656 hydro with the same motor.

Have heard a lot of good on the German motors. Looked at an 826 once, but it was kind of rough. There is a trick to get the Germans to start better from what I am told. Seems you have to find the sweet spot on the fuel shut off and they start better. Have never tried this , so I am not 100 percent sure on it. As far as the cost to rebuild them? Aren't they all expensive when that time comes regardless?


----------

